# Songs to travel by.



## Trade (Nov 21, 2019)

Anything to do with traveling. This can also include songs about any kind of vehicle that you might use to travel, such as cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)

An aside=Don't you think Paul Simon looks like Michael Bloomberg?  Just askin'


----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)

Pepper said:


> An aside=Don't you think Paul Simon looks like Michael Bloomberg?  Just askin'



I haven't looked at Michael Boomberg close enough to tell.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I haven't looked at Michael Boomberg close enough to tell.


Then Do So--NOW!


----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)

Pepper said:


> View attachment 82205View attachment 82206



Auhhh, I guess yeah, I can see that sort of.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

Traveling  Wilburgs ....


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

... and this oldie from Ricky Nelson


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2019)

Here’s an old tear jerker by Red Sovine.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

...*such great songs posted already *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2019)

Love love love Enya!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2019)

*Songs to travel by*


Too easy


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm a Chris Rea nut

Not all know of him


----------



## Trade (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Scottlass1953 (Nov 21, 2019)

Life is a highway..by Tom Cochrane


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2019)

Jus' gotta have some Duke here


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Nov 22, 2019)

Lot of good songs here. I’ll have to put them on a flash drive and play it when I go on trips.


----------



## 911 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)

911 said:


> Lot of good songs here. I’ll have to put them on a flash drive and play it when I go on trips.



I was thinking the same thing. But how do you do it?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Nov 22, 2019)

One of the best driving songs ever....


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Nov 22, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But how do you do it?


I make up a playlist. Then, I have a recorder called “Replay Music” that captures the recording. I paid for mine, but if you Google free online music recorder, there are a number of recorders available for free. I have recorded a few thousand songs with my recorder.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## charry (Nov 23, 2019)

when im driving ,i always play my Beachboys CD....


----------



## Trade (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


>




Here you go.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 24, 2019)

Billie Joe Spears.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 27, 2019)

When you're home for the holidays...I love this version:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 27, 2019)

Based on a Thanksgiving poem by Lydia Maria Child


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



One of my favorites.   Here's some of the versions I've got. 

Chantys
Bob Dylan
Davie Allen and the Arrows
Dick Dale
Duane Eddy
Johnny Cash
Burl Ives
The Ventures
Roy Clark
Michael Martin Murphy
Les Paul and Chet Atkins
The Outlaws
Marty Robbins
Son of the Pioneers
Vaughn Monroe
Glen Campbell


----------



## Olivia (Nov 27, 2019)

Okay, great. Would you mind posting one of those songs one at a time? That would be really good unless they're  repeated songs already posted., Frankie Laine is my favorite.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Okay, great. Would you mind posting one of those songs one at a time? That would be really good unless they're  repeated songs already posted., Frankie Laine is my favorite.


Sure. by the way, that's not all the versions I've got.    Probably the coolest one is from the Lawrence Welk show


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

This one from 1948 is pretty cool. Amazing how this song has retained it's popularity.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2019)

Pedal steel version.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Sons of the Pioneers is the one I remember most. I was a little kid and it scared me. But, you know how you're drawn to something scary? I loved that song.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Sure. by the way, that's not all the versions I've got.    Probably the coolest one is from the Lawrence Welk show


hey, that IS good.


----------



## Pam (Nov 28, 2019)




----------

